# Banff and Jasper - Fantastic Trip!



## Betty (Jul 22, 2007)

This was one of our most memorable trips.  The Canadian Rockies are breathtaking.  If you don't mind doing a little driving, you will see spectacular scenery around every turn.  The drive along the Columbia Icefields Parkway, and the icefields themselves, are not to be missed, as well as Lake Louise, and the many other colorful lakes and beautiful waterfalls in the area.  No two are the same.  Thanks to shaggy's previous posts, we made sure to visit Takakkaw Falls and Emerald Lake on our last day.  We are so happy we did.

We spent two days in Jasper and took in all the sights in that area.  Maligne Canyon, Maligne Lake and the Jasper Tramway were all great.  We can highly recommend The Glass House, the B&B we stayed at in Jasper.  Our room and private bath were simple but spotless, and the breakfast of homemade breads and muffins, as well as fruit, yogurt, coffee, tea and juice was served in a lovely dining room by the pleasant and friendly innkeepers.  They also offered suggestions on what to do and see while in Jasper, and they encouraged us to take whatever breakfast items we didn't eat with us to enjoy while we were out sightseeing.  That was a nice touch.

All in all, we urge anyone who is thinking of visiting this part of Canada to go for it.  We went on the suggestion of friends who had been there, and we are so glad we did.  It was a trip of a lifetime.  No picture book no matter how nice can truly prepare you for the outstanding scenery you will see with your own eyes.  This is a trip we will not soon forget.

Betty


----------



## minniel (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the information. We have 6 weeks left before we go to Glaicer Nat. Park and then on to Banff. Can't wait. Where did you stay in Banff?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jul 22, 2007)

Betty:  How did you find Canadian prices compared with the US.  Article in today's business section about the "loon" being almost on par with the declining dollar.  Good for Canadians, bad for US citizens traveling in Canada.

Sterling


----------



## Kola (Jul 22, 2007)

minniel said:


> Thanks for the information. We have 6 weeks left before we go to Glaicer Nat. Park and then on to Banff. Can't wait. Where did you stay in Banff?



Six weeks or so would put your trip into September. This will be past the peak tourist season in Banff and accomodation would be easier to book than in July. We were in Banff for a couple of days only in early July when the town was full of tourists. Be advised that a major reconstruction of the main street in town causes traffic jams and detours. I don't think it will be over by September so be prepared to do a lot of walking. While you may have your reasons to stay in town, we were quite happy with hotel/motel selection available in Canmore which is only ten - fifteen minutes from Banff but offers equally fascinating scenery. We were also impressed by the scenery on a day trip to Kananaskis, south of Canmore, where we had lunch at the resort where the G-8 Heads of State Summit meeting was held in 2002. Have a nice trip.  

Kola


----------



## susieq (Jul 22, 2007)

I've been folowing this post, drooling about it actually. I have a banked week which I hope to exchange for Canmore in either summer 2008 or 2009. I've read Shaggy's posts ~ as well as other's ~ and checked out their pictures, it looks so beautiful. Our biggest problem now is trying to narrow down a week ~ preferably without rain ~ as if that's possible........ I'm thinking maybe mid-August? Meanwhile, I'm checking availability and weather every day.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 23, 2007)

I went on a Canadian Rockies trip with a group tour a few yrs ago and it was withou a doubt the most scenic vacation I evertook.  2nd was Alaska doing Danali Park.  You will love it.


----------



## shagnut (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so glad you loved it, but of course I knew you would!!!:whoopie: I had such high expectations that many tuggers were scared I'd be disappointed. I can tell you that my expectations were exceeded. I have never had nor will I probably ever see scenery like this.  Betty, I'm glad you liked Tak falls and the Emerald Lake. I was so happy I did this side trip. It was one of my very favs.  Shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Jul 23, 2007)

Betty, where are the pics? I want to see them. Glad you liked mine.  shaggy


----------



## Betty (Jul 24, 2007)

*Pictures*

Shaggy,

I took old-fashioned 35mm pix, so I don't know how to pass those along.  Will need to ask the hubby, who took digital photos.  I'll see if he can at least pass his along.  Hope he knows how to do that.  If not, I'll be back for advice.

Betty


----------



## Art (Jul 24, 2007)

Sterling

We were in Canmore the second week in July so I can answer your question about prices.

This answer is from the perspective of someone in Buffalo, NY, who has made short and long trips to Canada over the past 30+ years.

My experience has always been that, simply looking at prices on a $ basis, nearly everything in Canada has always cost more $.  When the Cdn $ was worth 75 cents US, those higher Cdn $ prices still seemed liked a bargain.  However, on this last trip with the two currencies close to being at par, the Canadian prices were truly higher since they had not decreased to reflect the change in the exchange rate.

As an example, my medium size Tim Horton coffee costs $1.45 with tax over here; in Canmore, it cost $1.63 with tax (and they didn't give me the 10% senior discount that brings my US price down to $1.31   ).

Overall the feeling was like being in Hawaii where everything seems to cost more than it does at home.

Oh, yeah.  Regular gas was  $Cdn 1.159 per liter in Alberta; higher in BC.  At the current exchange rate, that is $4.20 US per gallon.  While we were there, gas went up 6 cents/liter over night.  Those prices are fixed by ESSO and the other oil companies so there were no deals to be found.

Art


----------



## Betty (Jul 24, 2007)

*Art is Correct*

Sterling,

Art is 100% correct.  Everything is priced higher in Canada, and because of the CDN and US dollar being nearly on par with each other, there was no savings that I could see.  I'm sure it actually ended up costing us more. We paid 1.06 per liter (was in Canmore a week earlier than Art), which is about $4.00 a gallon US.  Here on the East Coast we're paying $2.85/gallon on average for regular.  Still, it was worth every penny, because this trip is at the top of our list of favorite places we have been and would return to in a heartbeat.  

We stayed at the Sunset Resorts in Canmore on an II exchange.  Canmore was a neat little town with lots of restaurants, stores, and yet just a short drive to Banff.  Banff and Lake Louise were absolutely mobbed with people on the weekend we were there, but it was Canada Day weekend, so I guess that was to be expected.  The weather was perfect...warm (even hot toward the end of the week), no rain and just a bit overcast on the day we left.  Couldn't have asked for better.

I recommend this trip to everyone.  There is no way you could be disappointed.  I'll do my best to post some pictures soon.

Betty


----------



## randyz (Jul 25, 2007)

Kauai Kid said:


> Betty:  How did you find Canadian prices compared with the US.  Article in today's business section about the "loon" being almost on par with the declining dollar.  Good for Canadians, bad for US citizens traveling in Canada.
> 
> Sterling



Sterling,

A national study was just completed showing that on average Canadian prices are about 10% higher than US for the same retail items. Our dollar may be 96cents US but our prices still reflect 85cents. With the currency near equal this means higher prices to US travelers. While I can not speak for Banff region, the Vancouver region is still one of the cheapest, if not cheapest places to eat anywhere. Everytime I travel to Hawaii or California I spend far more to eat than I do in Vancouver. This is probably due to the fact Vancouver has more restaurant seats per capita than near anywhere else. There are still expensive places, but ethnic and natural foods can be had unbelievably cheap. For example, I can have the best of sushi for $10 or less.

Randy


----------



## Laurie (Jul 25, 2007)

shagnut said:


> I can tell you that my expectations were exceeded. I have never had nor will I probably ever see scenery like this.


shaggy, I hope you'll put Swiss Alps on your list of someday trips, specifically Bernese Oberland mts. And Glacier NP too, if you haven't been there - they're all in the same league - this is all my very favorite scenery too.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 25, 2007)

We found prices in Calgary and other parts of Alberta to range from slightly higher to much higher. That was in August 2005 after converting the exchange rate which was about 18% at that time. Electronics and cameras were exceptionally expensive often 50% more. Groceries were definitely higher as were restaurants and accommodations.

We are leaving for Vancouver in 2 weeks for a 2 week vacation on the Rocky Mountaineer train circle tour as well as stays in Vancouver, Victoria and Seattle. I was checking the menu prices on-line for some of the chains such as Applebees. They are definitely much higher in Vancouver than here in California. Some menu items are as much as 50% higher.

Sometimes it is difficult to evaluate restaurant prices with your local area as you probably know the good places to eat locally. My main concern is finding good restaurants at any price with good food and that was a problem on our last trip to Alberta. We found a few, but for the most part we were pretty disappointed. Hopefully we will have better luck with our upcoming trip. Many of our meals are included as part of the Rocky Mountaineer Tour.

Any suggestions for a gourmet dinner in Vancouver for our 43rd anniversary would be greatly appreciated. We will be staying at the Fairmont Waterfront in downtown Vancouver. The restaurant must be in short walking distance from the hotel. I prefer steak or prime rib. No seafood nor Chinese restaurants. Thank you in advance for any info.


----------



## Art (Jul 25, 2007)

Betty

We also loved Canmore, since especially for us as walkers, everything seemed to be just a short walk away.

Did Steve talk you into doing the white water rafting?  We did it and had a great time even though we had 30 to 40+ years on the rest of riders on our raft.

We ate out at Patrino's one night.  The prices were not dramatically worse than we are accustomed to.  On the unusual side, we ate at the vegetarian restaurant (Sun Food) one night.  By being judicious in my selection, I had something that really was quite enjoyable.

Randyz - the area where we thought prices were totally crazy was beer and wine - 60% to 100% more than we pay here in New York.  FWIW, we are not in a low price area.  No amount of difference in the exchange rate accounts for that.

Everyone - something we ran into a lot when we were eating out was buffalo or bison burgers. Supposedly less fat and better for you.  They better be because I got hooked on them.

Art


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2007)

Art said:


> Betty
> 
> We also loved Canmore, since especially for us as walkers, everything seemed to be just a short walk away.
> 
> ...



When we were in Alberta in 2005, we visited a buffalo ranch near Drumheller on a tour we took. That was an interesting experience. We were right out among the buffalo when they were being fed. I have some great pictures of them. Unfortunately I am not too keen on buffalo meat.


----------



## patty5ia (Jul 26, 2007)

*restaurants in Vancouver*

John, we just got back from Vancouver Sunday.  We stayed at Club Intrawest which is just 2 or 3 blocks from the Fairmont.  We have a good beef dinner at Sanafir, where the beef is served three different ways.  It was an excellent restaurant and very decent prices (entree about $15).  You can go to their website to see the menu.  We also ate at Bin 941, a very small restaurant with great food.  Cin Cin probably has a beef entre, but I had halibut and my husband had ravioli.  The restaurnats in Vancouver are excellent.
Hope this helps.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 26, 2007)

patty5ia said:


> John, we just got back from Vancouver Sunday.  We stayed at Club Intrawest which is just 2 or 3 blocks from the Fairmont.  We have a good beef dinner at Sanafir, where the beef is served three different ways.  It was an excellent restaurant and very decent prices (entree about $15).  You can go to their website to see the menu.  We also ate at Bin 941, a very small restaurant with great food.  Cin Cin probably has a beef entre, but I had halibut and my husband had ravioli.  The restaurnats in Vancouver are excellent.
> Hope this helps.



Thank you for the info. I will definitely check them out. Was the Sanafir close to the Fairmont Waterfront or the other Fairmont?


----------



## aptiva (Jul 26, 2007)

John: 
You must remember we Canadians are always paying indirectly for our health care & paying & paying.  The higher the price the higher the taxes.
Ask "Kim"  (her pic on brochure this year)= a hostess on the Rocky Mtn. Tour for suggested Vancouver restaurants.= & hi from Marie.
Enjoy the trip. We hope to do it one day..


----------



## patty5ia (Jul 26, 2007)

John - all these restaurants would be within walking distance of the Farmont Waterfront in downtown Vancouver.  CinCin would be the closest to your hotel - it is very popular with celebrities.  We didn't see any the night we were there, but it is a favorite.  It is an Italian restaurant - but check out the menu on their website.  It is more expensive than most - but the food was superb. And you will definitely need reservations.   Good luck and happy anniversary!


----------



## Keitht (Jul 27, 2007)

Art said:


> Betty
> 
> We also loved Canmore, since especially for us as walkers, everything seemed to be just a short walk away.



We loved Canmore too.  As you say, it's perfect for walking.  I have problems with my knees and although I still do some reasonably hilly walks, we walked from Lake Louise up to the Lake Agnes Tea Rooms, walking around Canmore was an absolute delight with so many flat trails.  We hope to get back there one day.


----------



## aptiva (Jul 27, 2007)

John
How did I forget so soon.
Suggestion for your gourmet dinner (cab ride away) William Tell Restaurant(Swiss) in the Georgian Court Hotel. Check out the website.
When we arrived @ Georgian Court with grandaughter  in tow & needed a rollaway bed, they decided to let us have a 2 Bedroom Penthouse instead.  WOW!
This hotel is around the corner from Rosedale on Robson T/S. What a let down that was, but they do have a good restaurant called Rosies.


----------



## John Cummings (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you for all of your suggestions. Thanks to somebody on the Trip Advisor Vancouver Forums I found out that there is a Hy's Steakhouse in Vancouver not too far from the hotel. That will be our choice for our anniversary gourmet dinner as we ate at Hy's in Calgary and loved it. I love their Beefsteak Tomato/Red Onion salad, not to mention their prime Alberta beef.

I will consider your suggestion for our other dinners. The William Tell restaurant sounds good.


----------



## Betty (Jul 29, 2007)

*My Hubby's Alberta Pictures*

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?&collid=81173140408.492951011208.1185764185029&page=1



Please paste/click the above link to your browser to view photos of our trip to Alberta.  Click on slide show and then on the picture to move along to next photo.   We hope you enjoy them as much as we enjoyed taking them.


Betty


----------



## DonM (Aug 14, 2007)

*Question for Banff Experts*

Just returned from a wonderful visit to the Banff area. The weather cooperated sometimes, but the trip was great nonetheless!!

I do have a question about the lack of observable wildlife. Why? I know the odds of seeing a Bear or Moose is small, but I did expect to see more Elk and deer. I saw one of each. In addition we took several long hikes along the Bow river and didn't see one bird of prey. In Glacier Nat'l park or Yellowstone we saw many many Bald Eagles. Even in parts of Connecticut we have bald eagles.

Can someone tell me why no birds of prey?

Thanks
Don


----------



## sfwilshire (Aug 15, 2007)

Don,

Spend a week at our house and I guarantee you'll see more than one deer. Some days we see six or eight at a time. One even ran into my car one morning a couple of months ago. I'm starting to like them less.

No elk here though. 

Maybe it's just that they have more room to roam out there and they are more scattered. Around here, their habitat is turning into subdivisions so they are abundant in the little bit of green space left.

Sheila


----------



## shagnut (Aug 15, 2007)

Laurie said:


> shaggy, I hope you'll put Swiss Alps on your list of someday trips, specifically Bernese Oberland mts. And Glacier NP too, if you haven't been there - they're all in the same league - this is all my very favorite scenery too.




I am planning and can't wait to do a 2 week trip , one to Jackson HOle/Tetons/Yellowstone and then a week to Glacier. That's another dream trip. My mom only did 2 big trips. One was Hawaii and the other was Switzerland. I have always wanted to go to Switzerland. I am really into scenery over partying and amusement parks (altho I'm going to Disney in Oct) So many places, so little money.   shaggy


----------



## shagnut (Aug 15, 2007)

Betty, I couldn't get to your album, but I clicked on friends album and guess whose I found!! John C w his lovely wife Francesca at Cancun Mexico. Hey John, I loved the pics!! It brought back memories of my recent trip there.  shaggy


----------



## eal (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Shaggy,
I sent you an email...


----------



## labguides (Aug 15, 2007)

We loved the Canadian Rockies. Wow! Jasper/Lake Maligne is a long haul from Banff, so we didn't get there.. we will get there next time. 
Lake Louise and Moraine Lake are spectacular. The water is turquoise. Our daughter thought the pictures were a pull down backdrop. She couldn't believe it could be so beautiful.

In Banff, we stayed at Rundelstone Lodge.  If you can stay further north, it would make getting to Jasper/Maligne easier.

We had 3 days in Banff/Lake Louise and then a week in Fairmont Hot Springs. 

We spent 2 days in Glacier Nat'l Park.  The park definitely has infrastructure problems.. too many cars and not enough parking.  Montana was burning while we were there. Glacier was smoky.


----------



## PeelBoy (Aug 16, 2007)

Along the Icefield Parkway, the most beautiful section is closer to Jasper after the snowcoaches.  You will see more black bear, deer and other wild animals.


----------



## Betty (Aug 16, 2007)

The pictures are on a Kodak website.  You should be able to click to get there.  Then join the site to see them.  You can remove yourself after.

This is the only way I am familiar with doing it.  If you know of another way please let us know.

AL


----------



## Elli (Aug 17, 2007)

Betty said:


> The pictures are on a Kodak website.  You should be able to click to get there.  Then join the site to see them.  You can remove yourself after.
> 
> This is the only way I am familiar with doing it.  If you know of another way please let us know.
> 
> AL


Al, I just clicked on the website in post #24, then joined Kodak, then it came up with "link is no longer valid".  I wonder why?
Elli


----------



## ricoba (Aug 17, 2007)

It's nice to see you posting Betty 

Glad you had a great trip.

I too am a member of Kodakgallery and when I clicked the link and signed on, there were no pictures. 

I have been through the Rockies from BC to Alberta many many times in both summer and winter.  It is amazingly beautiful in winter, Banff, looks like a Christmas Card in the winter.  But the Rogers Pass and mountain driving in the winter is a wee bit tricky from time to time.  One time a friend of mine did a complete u turn spin on black ice in the car behind us.  When we stopped to see if they were OK, the folks in that car were white as the snow around us.  One of  the girls refused to keep driving with my friend!  On another trip we hit a blizzard white out and almost went off the road when about 3 large elk almost ran into us!


----------



## shagnut (Aug 18, 2007)

Elli said:


> Al, I just clicked on the website in post #24, then joined Kodak, then it came up with "link is no longer valid".  I wonder why?
> Elli



Me too, same message.  shaggy


----------



## Betty (Aug 18, 2007)

*Will Try to Figure Out Why...*

Sorry none of you are able to see the pictures.  I'll get Al to take another look at it and see if he can figure out what to do.  I certainly don't have a clue.

Rick, nice to hear from you...and after your post, now I know I'll never take Al up on his suggestion that we visit Banff and Jasper in the wintertime.  I'd go again in a heartbeat...but it will definitely be in the summer.

Please check again in a day or so, and hopefully Al will have figured out what to do so you can see the pictures.  I wish I knew how to get my 35mm pics up on the site, because I have some slightly different shots from the ones Al took.

If we ever get it figured out, perhaps I'll start a new thread with just the pictures.  

Stay tuned...

Betty


----------



## shagnut (Aug 18, 2007)

Betty, I should have suggested when you got your pics developed to have not only have the normal pics but have them put on a cd , then you could have downloaded them to Kodak or wherever. If you haven't developed them yet that would be your answer. I like snapfish. Easy to upload.  shaggy


----------



## aka Julie (Aug 25, 2007)

*Where in Fairmont Hot Springs?*



labguides said:


> We had 3 days in Banff/Lake Louise and then a week in Fairmont Hot Springs.



Did you stay at a T/S in Fairmont Hot Springs?  If so, which one.

We're looking at exchanging one of our deposited weeks with II into either the Radium Hot Springs or Fairmont Hot Springs area.

Were there enough day trips from Fairmont Hot Springs to justify staying there 7 days?

I just hate unpacking and packing every couple of days when I'm on vacation, but don't want to short-change myself either.

TIA


----------



## labguides (Aug 25, 2007)

I submitted a review of Fairmont Hot Springs Riverside, but it has not yet shown up online. I will be happy to send the review and pictures to you.  

Fairmont Hot Springs  Riverside was by far the worst timeshare we have experienced.  I sent a letter/photos to the President of Fairmont Timeshares.. not have yet received a reply. This timeshare has lots of activities planned... some on site and some off site. The rec center can give you a list of directions to hikes.

The town of Fairmont Hot Springs has population of about 400-700.   There are a couple of restaurants in town.  

Radium Hot Springs is closer to Lake Louise etc.  The scenery is  nice, but we prefer the scenery on the East side of the Continental Divide.  We left the timeshare for a couple of days to go to Glacier National Park.

We love the mountains. Next time, we go to Canadian Rockies, we will fly into Edmonton and spend time near Jasper/Lake Maligne and then head to Lake Louise/Moriane Lake and fly out of Calgary.

If you want more info, send me an email or private message.


----------



## sueoz (Aug 26, 2007)

*Sunset Resort in Canmore?*

Hi Betty - I'm enjoying reading your report.  My husband and I are going to the Canadian Rockies in September 2008.  We have a one week timeshare exchange at Sunset resorts in Canmore.  How did you like the resort?  Anything you can tell me will be appreciated!
Thanks,
sue


----------



## DG001 (Sep 11, 2007)

DonM said:


> I do have a question about the lack of observable wildlife. Why?



We just visited the Banff/Jasper area late August - it was a great trip. We saw 2 bears, a fox, a dear, a whole um... family (herd?) of elk and even one (I think) moose.  

Not in Banff though. We even joked about the big deal the rangers made about "not feeding the animals" - said that it was all probably just a marketing gimmick - we didn't see any animals except squirrels!

However, Jasper was completely different. We left really early one morning for Jasper (before 5), and we saw both bears on the icefields parkway (One actually ran across the road!). About 5 or 6 elk were just "moosing around" Jasper town around early evening! 

So I think you just have to be at the right place at the right time. A park ranger later told us there are only about 200 black bears and 85 grizzlys in the entire Jasper park!

Awesome area!


----------



## GregD (Sep 14, 2007)

susieq said:


> I've been folowing this post, drooling about it actually. I have a banked week which I hope to exchange for Canmore in either summer 2008 or 2009. I've read Shaggy's posts ~ as well as other's ~ and checked out their pictures, it looks so beautiful. Our biggest problem now is trying to narrow down a week ~ preferably without rain ~ as if that's possible........ I'm thinking maybe mid-August? Meanwhile, I'm checking availability and weather every day.



The nicest month in Alberta is July. It's the warmest, driest and the sun is up untill about 10pm. For the last few years August has not been as nice as July. Don't get me wrong though...August is still a good time to visit Alberta/BC.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 14, 2007)

GregD said:


> August has not been as nice as July. Don't get me wrong though...August is still a good time to visit Alberta/BC.



We were in Alberta for 2 weeks in mid-Augusr 2005. The weather was cold and wet. We only had 3 nice days out of 14.


----------



## calgarygary (Oct 6, 2007)

DonM said:


> Just returned from a wonderful visit to the Banff area. The weather cooperated sometimes, but the trip was great nonetheless!!
> 
> I do have a question about the lack of observable wildlife. Why? I know the odds of seeing a Bear or Moose is small, but I did expect to see more Elk and deer. I saw one of each. In addition we took several long hikes along the Bow river and didn't see one bird of prey. In Glacier Nat'l park or Yellowstone we saw many many Bald Eagles. Even in parts of Connecticut we have bald eagles.
> 
> ...



Don you experienced some of the same bad luck that I have had on some of my trips into B.C. but believe me - they are there.  Birds of prey are a common sight on street lamps along highways in Calgary.  Eagles are very common in the Banff area as well as many other birds of prey.  For seeing big horn sheep, I have yet to do the Minnewanka Loop just outside the Banff townsite without seeing a herd of them.  Mountain goats, elk and deer are very common along highway 93 and I have often seen bears (not grizzlies though) along that same highway.  If you stick to the TransCanada through Banff National Park, you are less likely to see large game as the highway has been designed to protect (not completely) wildlife with overpasses, underpasses and high fencing.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 6, 2007)

Which TS are the best in this area?  We trade with RCI, DAE or other indies but not II. 


Thanks!


----------



## happymum (Oct 7, 2007)

DG001 said:


> Not in Banff though. We even joked about the big deal the rangers made about "not feeding the animals" - said that it was all probably just a marketing gimmick - we didn't see any animals except squirrels!



We stayed at the Banff Rocky Mountain Resort and there was a young deer that liked to hang out in a small clump of trees at the bottom of the stairs to and from our unit. A nice surprise each morning!
 The mouse that took up residence in our car air-conditioning probably doesn't count as wildlife, right?


----------



## rdrehr (Oct 7, 2007)

*thinking of buying need help*

I'm in the process of buying a couple of resale Wyndham Resorts. I'm confused regarding the  (Fairfield point system),   ( Premium Fairfield Point system),  (Fairfield Resort Fairshare Plus system). Are all of these used the same way and does it matter which system my resorts use or should I make sure they both use the same.


----------



## BevL (Oct 7, 2007)

I'd suggest that you post this question in either the buy, sell forum of the points forum.  If you do, please let me know here and I'll delete your post here.

I just think you will get more information by starting a new thread with your questions.

Bev
Moderator


----------



## oldee (Jan 26, 2008)

We spent a week in Canmore Sept :whoopie: 11-18 2007 and had to get off the roads each evening until the herds of 50-100 elk passed!! The passing usually lasted about 30 minutes, just before dark.


----------



## DianneL (Jan 29, 2008)

*Weather question*

oldee,

We are going to be in Banff in mid September this year.  How was the weather when you were there?


----------



## spirits (Jan 29, 2008)

*So glad you all like the Rockies*

Hi.  Just enjoying reading all the posts.  As someone who lives near and loves the Banff/Jasper area I am glad others feel the same.  I just want to comment on the Bed and breakfast in Jasper. Our family has stayed at the Glass House numerous times over the years and totally agree re the hospitality.  Just a point to make.  Jasper has no timeshares as far as I know.  They are only in the Banff area.  Jasper has hotels and many homes there are licenced as approved accomodation for bed and breakfasts. Don't hesitate to consider them.  Actually the only reason we don't go to Jasper anymore (it is not as developed as Banff, a plus as far as I am concerned) is that we prefer the timeshare life (thanks to you Tuggers)  Mary


----------

